# Puis-je obtenir une copie de GarageBand ?



## Djipsy5 (20 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous, Je possède un iPhone 4S et je suis un artiste. Je voulais acheter GarageBand, mais je ne peux pas parce que je suis un étudiant et je n'ai qu'une carte CMS qui n'est pas pris en charge par l'AppStore pour les achats. J'ai cherché un Apple Store pour acheter une carte iTunes, mais une fois de plus, il n'ya pas de boutique d'Apple dans mon pays. N'y at-il personne qui puisse partager sa copie avec moi? Ou m'offrir GarageBand en utilisant "Offer gift"? Vous pouvez penser que c'est une arnaque, mais non, vous pouvez me iMesage pour vous assurer que non: Studiosession@hotmail.fr. S'il vous plaît aidez-moi, il est vraiment important pour moi d'obtenir GarageBand.PS: Certains me demanderont de jailbreaker mais j'en suis pas très fan. Merci


----------



## Lefenmac (20 Mars 2013)

C'est déjà Noel?? Ca tombe tôt cette année.......


----------



## Djipsy5 (21 Mars 2013)

Ça aurait été bien si c'était Noël. Je m'ennui sur des jeux gratuits et ma carte CMS n'accepte pas l'AppStore !


----------

